# Diesel b11



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Mods so far:
Front 240sx ground control coilovers
1988 M10 stanza front struts
20 mm front antisway
22mm Addco rear antisway
1982 toyota tercel rear coils
1985 Rx7 rear shocks
completely removed emissions system (no smog checks )
diy intake
Sportmax 501 wheels


----------



## lynchGTS (Mar 1, 2008)

beautifull b11!!!what is under the hood??:thumbup:


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks! well it has a ported head and an Aem dryflow filter for now.


----------

